# 6+3 no fetal pole.



## Embo78

I had a scan yesterday at 6+3. There was a sac and yolk sac and what *could* have been a small fetal pole but she wouldn't say it was yet. 

I'm convinced that there's something wrong as I know a definite fetal pole should be apparent at this stage. I'm absolutely positive of my dates.

Has anyone had a small or no fetal pole at 6+3 and then gone on to be ok?


----------



## readytta

hey embo78,

I've not any experience about this but just wanted to say I hope everything's ok. Are you going back for another scan? x


----------



## Embo78

Yes. I go back in 9 days so I'll have a clearer answer then. Thanks for replying :)


----------



## Pippin

Oh hon I wish I could take your worry away from you. Someways I wish you hadn't had it now in the nicest possible way :hugs:. I still have every hope things are fine. At 6 weeks the pole is 2-3mm so tiny and can be missed very easily.

Thinking positive thoughts for you :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Willo

I know that it can sometimes be dificult to pick things up on an early scan. Hopefully you will be able to see more when you go back. Thinking of you


----------



## Hotbump

Hey hun just wanted to say that when i was 6 weeks pregnant i had very heavy bleeding and went to the hospital they did two different types of ultrasounds and said they couldnt find anything not a baby they said i was probably mc since my hcg werent raising as they should. I had an appointment with my dr schedule but couldnt wait another 6 weeks without knowing so i went in the hospital with a pain in my arm (which i really did have) and i decided to mention what i was told about maybe mc even if it wasnt related so I was around 9 weeks and they decided to do another ultrasound and there was my baby swimming around and trying to hide from us lol Now he is a healthy 9 month old baby boy...keep your chin up hun miracles do happen


----------



## Bella'smummy

I had a scan at 6w3days and no fetal pole or yolk sac just empty large sac, she said they should see something at this stage and really upset me told me to come back in a week but to expect the worst!! I googles and it's common NOT to see anything at that stage! Anyway I'm now nearly 24 weeks and the following scan showed a baby and heartbeat! DONT presume the worst even 24 hours can change everything! Dont give up hope sweetie xxxx good luck xx


----------



## DanielsMummy

I've not had an experience like yours before but I just wanted to say that I hope everything works out for you and you get the results you want at your next scan :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Bella'smummy said:


> I had a scan at 6w3days and no fetal pole or yolk sac just empty large sac, she said they should see something at this stage and really upset me told me to come back in a week but to expect the worst!! I googles and it's common NOT to see anything at that stage! Anyway I'm now nearly 24 weeks and the following scan showed a baby and heartbeat! DONT presume the worst even 24 hours can change everything! Dont give up hope sweetie xxxx good luck xx

Hi. Thanks for your reply. When you went back, had you caught up on dates or have you always been behind what you thought you were originally?


----------



## Embo78

Thanks everyone for commenting. I feel a little more hopeful after reading your stories. Thanks for not r&r :hug:


----------



## Bella'smummy

Oh yeah when I went at 6w3days I measured about 5 weeks but I couldn't have been as I take ovulation tests, my next scan I measured about 6 weeks so I was behind but they scan me the week after that and I'd caught up! The exact dates I thought don't worry about a few days here and there at the start that's common xx fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Pippin

What date is your next scan hun?


----------



## Embo78

A week tomorrow. The 6th June.


----------



## Pippin

Fab I'm keeping everything crossed for you and I'm still full of positive thoughts for the little bean. xxxx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks pip :)


----------



## Pippin

Noticed you got a 3+ there in that digi, that is a very good sign when you think back to the last too :hug:


----------



## Embo78

I got the 3+ exactly on 5 weeks hun. A week earlier than with my angels.


----------



## Loui1001

I had a scan at 6wks due to bleeding and they couldn't see a fetal pole or yolk sac, at a follow up scan 5 days later everything was visible and clear. Those few days of waiting were awful though, but they can make all the difference at this stage. Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## doddy0402

my fingers are crossed that all is ok! Just wanted to say that when I went for my early scan (around the same time as yours) they warned me before I even laid down that they don't guarantee they will see anything at this stage, and only 1-2 days difference in the implantation time can make a HUGE difference to what they can see that early.
Will be checking back next week.xx:hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Just realised I didn't update here!
Went for my scan yesterday and everything was great. I'm already past my "danger zone" - 7 weeks. I was measuring 7+3. I just burst into tears when she turned the screen and there was my lil bean, heart pumping away! I'm only 3 days earlier than I thought.
Can't post a pic cos I'm on my phone but there's a pic in my journal if anyone wants to see lil baby embo!!
Thanks for all your advice :)


----------



## Tomo

Congratulations! So pleased all went well with your scan.


----------



## readytta

That's great new embo78! Congrats and glad to see all is going well for you x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks girls :)


----------



## Garnet

Always nice to hear such good news!!!


----------

